# Worst day for 240sx owners



## Sypher0725 (Jan 18, 2005)

looking through ebay i found these LINK. These are the first ive seen. Im really angry people are making this ish. The ricer epidemy has spread into the 240sx community. I guess the reason some people owning hondas sell em to buy 240s is to do this to them. Its just sad


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Sypher0725 said:


> looking through ebay i found these LINK. These are the first ive seen. Im really angry people are making this ish. The ricer epidemy has spread into the 240sx community. I guess the reason some people owning hondas sell em to buy 240s is to do this to them. Its just sad


Other than the center garnish, i don't think those lights look all that bad, people do it to sentra's altima's and maxima's all the time.
I think those lights might look good with a Kouki Center piece and a different color paint on the car.


----------



## drifterdan (Feb 14, 2005)

ya but 240's r all about drifting and with drifting u dont mak it look all ricy u make it look stock in case iu hit somthing it wont cost so much to replace :fluffy:


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well... I knew it was bound to happen only a matter of time next there will be a 240 black widow kit


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

i really can't stand euro lights. i'm just not a big fan of the big dumb red circle look. i can't understand why they stopped making just the all clear and went with this look. i am a fan of the all clear i was looking for them for my 240 but could find them. i've seen them some where on a black car and i think that it looked pretty hot. does anyone here have an idea where i could or might beable to find them??? thanks in advance... i know someones going to flame on this but go ahead flame on....


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

ProjectH213 said:


> i really can't stand euro lights. i'm just not a big fan of the big dumb red circle look. i can't understand why they stopped making just the all clear and went with this look. i am a fan of the all clear i was looking for them for my 240 but could find them. i've seen them some where on a black car and i think that it looked pretty hot. does anyone here have an idea where i could or might beable to find them??? thanks in advance... i know someones going to flame on this but go ahead flame on....


Yea I hate euro lights to.
Clearcorners.com has some very nice stuff for 240's.
I don't think anything all clear for taillights, but they have very nice red tails with clear turnsingnals in them. High quality stuff. Not cheepo ricer stuff.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Talk about killing a 240... but as stated above it was bound to happen sooner or later. Now that the drift scene has hit the states, everyone is going to try to get their hands on a 240, and they're gonna rice 'em out and think they're fast when they put stickers on them... 

All I can say is everyone here has to just stay original...yeah this shit is out on the market and it'll ruin some morons 240 when he blows 200 bucks on those instead of putting that money towards performance, it's gonna happen, but we all have to keep our 240's clean and simple, keep em original, and keep em fast (whether you're going forward or sideways!)... Stand out in the crowd...be original... JDM forever!!!!! RICERS SUCK!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Other than the center garnish, i don't think those lights look all that bad, people do it to sentra's altima's and maxima's all the time.
> I think those lights might look good with a Kouki Center piece and a different color paint on the car.


What? Euro style lights come stock on Altimas. I should know, I have one.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm going to get bright blue headlamps, clear corners, and clear blinkers as well. I'm not changing the rear of my car, especially with those tacky things.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

its not the first case of altezza's on a 240. ive seen some online before and these ones look better but still i hate them. and to all of you: the 240 isnt just "all about drifting" thats the most sterotypical thing ive heard about 240's and its what all the ricers say. " do you have an sr20? do you drift?" yea i just got done taking a turn sideways at 100 miles an hour with my 2 thousand horsepower sr


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kelso said:


> its not the first case of altezza's on a 240. ive seen some online before and these ones look better but still i hate them. and to all of you: the 240 isnt just "all about drifting" thats the most sterotypical thing ive heard about 240's and its what all the ricers say. " do you have an sr20? do you drift?" yea i just got done taking a turn sideways at 100 miles an hour with my 2 thousand horsepower sr


What kind of engine do _you_ have in your S13? I know, I know... About a thousand people have asked me if I have an SR... And a thosand people have asked me if I drift... And I've always said no to both of them. I think drifting is cool. It's not my thing, but it's cool. The 240 _is_ a great car for drifting... 
There is something fishy here... The number of jackasses that tell all their friends that they can drift probably has something to do with the number of jackasses that ask you if you can drift. I'm just saying there's a cause here, and it's not real drifters, who drive AE86's. It's people with KA24DE's with high mileage and an open diff and stock suspension who downshift during a corner and press it really hard to get a little squeak out of the tires in effort to impress their lame friends, who probably drive Honda's.
If you ever see me coming around a corner at 45 degrees, you won't need to remind me that I suck at driving... Oversteer isn't the fastest way around.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I never said that 240's were all about drifting...I'm just saying that since the drift scene hit the states (which happens to have a hell of a lot of 240's in it) all the ricers wanna try it...I never stated that 240's were "all about drifting"... I realize that they can be used for drags, street courses, and so on and so forth... Actually I don't even want to drift w/ my car, I wanna just run it on street courses, they're more fun than killin' my tires slidin' sideways...

If you weren't refering to me at all I apologize for the comeback...


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

It's seeing things like those lights above that really force me to recall why i hate ricers... oh thank god i only had a ford/mazda during my short time as a "ricer" im glad i didnt do thid crap to my beautiful 240.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I never said that 240's were all about drifting...I'm just saying that since the drift scene hit the states (which happens to have a hell of a lot of 240's in it) all the ricers wanna try it...I never stated that 240's were "all about drifting"... I realize that they can be used for drags, street courses, and so on and so forth... Actually I don't even want to drift w/ my car, I wanna just run it on street courses, they're more fun than killin' my tires slidin' sideways...
> 
> If you weren't refering to me at all I apologize for the comeback...


Yeah, I definitely think autocross is the way to go. No one expects the 240SX to own at autocross! Lol, I don't see why it can't be a great autocross car. It's well balanced, and with a lighter JDM motor up front and some lightening to the rear, it'll carry itself very nicely. I'm just working on getting some nice toe out in the front, and some camber all around...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Yeah, I definitely think autocross is the way to go. No one expects the 240SX to own at autocross! Lol, I don't see why it can't be a great autocross car. It's well balanced, and with a lighter JDM motor up front and some lightening to the rear, it'll carry itself very nicely. I'm just working on getting some nice toe out in the front, and some camber all around...


I think my car is great for Autocross type environments!
IMO it seems like almost all people who buy a 240SX, either buy it for drifting or street cruising, or daily driving. Very Few people actually push the car to the limit and experience it's actual abilities.
That is the goal for my car, I don't really want to drift or drag, so I am building my car for Autocross / Circuit style racing.
I am going to be stripping the car out this week-end, and then working from there to start putting it back together.
I am coating all the interior bodypanels with spray on truck bed liner, and still debating on whether i should put the plastic panels back in.
Suggestions on whether or not i should put the panels back in would be appreciated.
once that is finished I am going to start fabricating a custom Rollcage if i can get the Chromoly to do it with.
It's gonna be a long few months coming up but I am very excited.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Actualy I have seen on a car in person were these ligths didnt look totaly gay however I still think there ugly  and should be on some rookie ass kid who just bought his 240 and thinks he's a pro drifter just so they will get smashed when he hits the street lamp


----------

